# Using beautiful images of Jesus in chain letters



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I just received a beautfiul novena with the our father, that was started by mother theresa with a beautiful picture of Jesus tending to someone in need. The email apprarently has not been broken since it was started in 1952 by mother theresa. I also read about those who for unknown reasons did not send the email, terrible events happened to them shortly after not sending this email.

For what reasons do people do this stuff, to torment people. I wont win the lottery because I send this email to 20 people and if I do not send it, will I lose my house and my family.

It is a terrible and cruel thing to do, to use beautiful images of Jesus and send this kind of junk in my email and now I'm thinking of voo doo type fear if I dont send it on. I dont even know 20 people or their email address.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I doubt very much that Mother Teresa was sending very many emails in _1952_. That her name is being used as an internet boogey man would no doubt anger her, or at least make her sad. I think the best way to honor her memory is to treat the less fortunate with compassion, not circulate chain letters.

Everyone, myself included, can be superstitious at times. But rest assured that chain letters are hokum. I've never returned a chain letter, so I labor under the effects of around 50 or so chain letter curses. I have a roof over my head, all of my senses intact, and more material comforts than I could ever possibly deserve. So much for chain letter juju!


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

jenkydora said:


> I just received a beautfiul novena with the our father, that was started by mother theresa with a beautiful picture of Jesus tending to someone in need. The email apprarently has not been broken since it was started in 1952 by mother theresa.


What's your source on that? If it's the email, I wouldn't assume it's true. And I'm guessing you know that nobody was emailing chain letters in the 50s and that you mean she supposedly sent it through standard mail.


> I also read about those who for unknown reasons did not send the email, terrible events happened to them shortly after not sending this email.


Lot of chain mails say that. None of them are true.


> For what reasons do people do this stuff, to torment people. I wont win the lottery because I send this email to 20 people and if I do not send it, will I lose my house and my family.


I hope you don't really believe that. Whether you spam people's inboxes has nothing to do with whether you will lose your home or your family, please don't live in fear because of junk mail.


> It is a terrible and cruel thing to do, to use beautiful images of Jesus and send this kind of junk in my email and now I'm thinking of voo doo type fear if I dont send it on. I dont even know 20 people or their email address.


It's obnoxious, sure. But you can choose not to live in fear about it. It won't do anything. There's countless chain mails, they and they all say the same thing. The fact that this one has a picture of Jesus might make it stand out to you, but it doesn't give the email any powers. Anyone can put an image on an email and use it to make an empty threat. Delete it, send it to nobody (after all, you wish nobody sent it to you) and move on.


----------



## Krikorian (May 16, 2011)

jenkydora said:


> I just received a beautfiul novena with the our father, that was started by mother theresa with a beautiful picture of Jesus tending to someone in need.


I highly, highly doubt it was started by Mother Theresa. A lot of people start chain letters and say they were written by well-known people. Most of the time, it's bullsh*t.



> The email apprarently has not been broken since it was started in 1952 by mother theresa.


I would think Mother Theresa would be too busy helping people to send out spam and junk mail.



> It is a terrible and cruel thing to do, to use beautiful images of Jesus and send this kind of junk in my email and now I'm thinking of voo doo type fear if I dont send it on. I dont even know 20 people or their email address.


Nothing will happen to you. And if something does happen to you, it will have had nothing to do with some chain letter you got. What possible causal connection could there be?

For what reasons do people do this stuff, to torment people. I wont win the lottery because I send this email to 20 people and if I do not send it, will I lose my house and my family.

It is a terrible and cruel thing to do, to use beautiful images of Jesus and send this kind of junk in my email and now I'm thinking of voo doo type fear if I dont send it on. I dont even know 20 people or their email address.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I think I've come to my senses and feel a bit silly. I just fail to understand why people do this sort of thing to torment others.
I also do not know what evil forces are out there.
I believe in the Jesus but dont have a strong personality and can be weak more than not.
The source in my fear was the email itself.
Apparently the president of argentina called it junk email and his son died 8 days later.
Alberto Marinez who ever he is recieved the picture email gave to his secretary to make copies and distribute but simply forgot to send on. She lost her job, her family and her home.
Apparently the picture is miraculous and sacred. I dont believe this, but my personality is weak and I can be gullible. I believe in Jesus with my heart, but I sometimes have the worm theology mentality. It is a beautiful picture though.
Thanks for helping me with this, I appreciate this.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

jenkydora said:


> I believe in the Jesus but dont have a strong personality and can be weak more than not.


Don't be too hard on yourself. I think the fact that you chose not to send it makes you stronger than you think. The chain of people that received it before you weren't strong enough to resist the temptation to send it, after all.

Most people have some kind of superstitious quirk that appeals to their personality. My dad, an extremely rational man, has this weird ritual of tracing X's along his windshield whenever a black cat crosses his path while he's driving. My quirk is knocking on wood whenever I say something that tempts fate.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

jenkydora said:


> I think I've come to my senses and feel a bit silly. I just fail to understand why people do this sort of thing to torment others.
> I also do not know what evil forces are out there.
> I believe in the Jesus but dont have a strong personality and can be weak more than not.
> The source in my fear was the email itself.
> ...


Some basic googling could have spared you the anxiety:



> Commentary:
> Like other chain emails, and similar hard-copy chain letters that predate the Internet, this message threatens dire consequences for those who do not forward it to others and good luck for those who do. The message claims that an attached image must be sent to at least 20 people within 13 days in order to receive "a huge surprise" and avoid bad luck.
> 
> In this case, the primary feature of the chain email is an image of Our Lady of Guadalupe, a Roman Catholic icon that depicts an apparition of the Virgin Mary. Our Lady of Guadalupe is a much loved and revered cultural and religious icon in Mexico.
> ...


http://www.snopes.com/luck/chain.asp


----------

